# Lugs



## SB Ranch (Jul 14, 2008)

The wine club has discussed ordering some grapes in the form of "lugs". At first I could only see lug-nuts in my mind, point of reference = cars. I knew that lug-nuts will not yield wine and I quickly deducted it had something to do with the amount of grapes or something like that, being at a wine club meeting... Below I found some information on what a lug is:


"Normally, three 36 pound lugs yield approximately 6 gallons of juice and often a gallon or more extra juice for topping off in the polishing stages. "


This very basic information, are there other points related to lugs one should know?


This direction is unknown to me being a kit maker.


I found what a lug looks like which at least gives a visual.











*Edited by: SB Ranch *


----------



## grapeman (Jul 14, 2008)

Grape Lugs are the container used for small quantities of grapes to be picked and/or shipped in. They typically are stackable so they can be palletized for handling or shipment. You will be charged for the container in addition to the grapes as part of the shipping fee unless you are close to the source and can return them. To get an idea see this link. 


http://www.orchardvalleysupply.com/ovsstore/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=83&amp;idproduct=169


You will typically get a slightly higher yield fron reds than whites because the whites are pressed at crush.


I see you found a link to one of my sources



*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Milwood (Jul 3, 2010)

I would double check that information. My club orders lots of grapes (thousands of pounds) from California each year and we typically calculate about 100lbs for a 5-6 gallon batch. I would say 3 lugs would give you 6 gallons for sure. Each grape is different but we use this as a general rule.


----------



## JimCook (Jul 6, 2010)

Of the fresh grapes that I have purchased over the past year, six 18-pound lugs (108 pounds) of Cab or Zinfandel grapes have yielded about 16 gallons of wine after pressing which would translate into roughly 15 gallons of finished wine, give or take. 


- Jim


----------



## grapeman (Jul 6, 2010)

Were those 18 pound lugs Jim or 36 pound lugs? The yield seems too high for only 108 pounds. About the best I can ever get would be about 10-12 pounds of grapes per gallon of wine (unfinished).


----------



## JimCook (Jul 6, 2010)

Appleman,


Fritz - you're quite correct. It was 16 gallons of pressed wine for *twelve* 18-pound lugs (216 pounds). Thanks for catching that one.


- Jim


----------



## Milwood (Jul 6, 2010)

After re-reading the original post I found that I made a mistake. I read it as each 36 pound lug yielding 6 gallons of juice. My mistake. Three lugs should get you a good 6 gallons. Sorry for any confusion.


----------

